# Cities: Skylines, Fragen zum Straßenbau



## Kubikfranz (13. März 2015)

*Cities: Skylines, Fragen zum Straßenbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir Cities: Skylines gekauft, blicke leider beim Straßenbau nicht durch. Ich kriege einfach keine kurvigen Straßen hin, selbst im Modus zum freien Zeichnen werden sie immer grade und biegen sich meist nach Lust und Laune.... Gibt es eine Taste welche ich dabei drücken muss? Habe bisher keine gefunden.

Kann jemand Abhilfe schaffen oder hat vielleicht jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. März 2015)

Da Dir die einzelnen Modi beim Straßenbau geläufig sind, glaube ich, dass Du noch nicht verstanden hast, wie man einen Streckenabschnitt bogenförmig baut.

Wenn Du das Tool für "Kurve", also rechts von "Gerade" und links von "Freiform" anwählst, dann siehst Du beim Verlegen der Strecke zunächst eine schraffierte Blaupause der Strecke. Zieh diese beliebig lang und klick einmal. Jetzt kannst Du die Neigung der Kurve bestimmen, indem Du die Maus entsprechend bewegst. Gefällt Dir die Form, noch ein zweites Mal klicken: Kurve fertig. 

Gleich mal ein Tipp für schöne Kreis(verkehr)e:

Zieh eine waagrechte Gerade von der Länge eines Blocks (achte auf die Hilfslinie), dann passe die Kurve an, indem Du jetzt senkrecht genau 2 Blocks ziehst. Im (oder gegen, je nach Ausgangspunkt) Uhrzeigersinn wiederholst Du das jetzt dreimal:

Du hast einen perfekten Kreis.

Du kannst natürlich mit unterschiedlichen Längen experimentieren, wichtig ist nur, dass das Kurvensegment immer doppelt so lang ist, wie die Gerade.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich.


----------



## Kubikfranz (13. März 2015)

Super erklärt, klappt, danke!


----------

